# Happy birthday to Gizmo



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/16)

Happy birthday to @Gizmo. Thank you for creating this awesome place 







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday Gizmo


----------



## Stosta (22/1/16)

Happy happy!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/16)

All the Best Gizarama! Hope you have an awesome day! 
​


----------



## Dubz (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo . Have a great one!


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo , have a good one today ...


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo 



Hope your day is awesome


----------



## Oupa (22/1/16)

Happy birthday buddy! Make it a good one!


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Gizmo 

Hope you have a super day and year ahead!
Thanks for creating this place and for all you do!


----------



## Paulie (22/1/16)

Happy Bday Gizmo! Hope u have a great day!


----------



## Alex (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday Gizmo


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Happy birthday @Gizmo


----------



## korn1 (22/1/16)




----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)




----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

Happy birthday Gizmo !!!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo. Have a good one !


----------



## Gizmo (23/1/16)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys! I had a super birthday..

Firstly I woke up to @Stroodlepuff's lovely smile and a set out egg hunt to find my prezzie with little clues scattered accross the house that was good fun.

Till I finally found my present hidden deeply in a closet 






A awesome 34" Ultra-Wide Samsung Monitor.. How lucky is THAT!!  Btw this monitor is kickass for productivity.

At about 10.30AM Sharri left to go get me my cake secretively, but unfortunately her car broke down with car issues and I had to go fetch her and get my brother involved to tow the car back to get fixed.. Apparently it was just a thermostat issue and nothing exspensive..

Now onto the cake.. Look at this!






Soo special with all the things I love.. Thanks @Stroodlepuff. After that My brother ( @HappyCamper ), a friend and I went to go have some drinks at cheerleaders till the sunset set for some boys time. Was excellent day all in all.






Now I am looking forward to my Birthday Braai this afternoon with some friends..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Jeepers that's an awesome birthday cake @Stroodlepuff !
Cant believe the detail. Lol, Gizmo in the car. Classic

Lovely post @Gizmo - super photos!!


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/16)

Happy birthday dude!

Hope you have a great one 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Nicely done @Stroodlepuff! Clues and lekker birthday gifts! Very thoughtful of you! Clues to presents rock!


----------

